
Tenants fume over apartment complex's new Facebook addendum - danso
https://www.ksl.com/?sid=39954863&nid=148&title=unlike-tenants-fume-over-apartment-complexs-new-facebook-addendum
======
Piskvorrr
How is that even an "addendum"? "Here, you have signed some contract some
unspecified time ago; and now we're unilaterally changing it: you must friend
us on FB, plus you must wear a yellow hat at all times. Also, you owe us your
firstborn." IANAL, but any of that is beyond ridiculous.

~~~
smacktoward
_Here, you have signed some contract some unspecified time ago; and now we 're
unilaterally changing it_

They're taking inspiration from the world of software-as-a-service EULAs?

------
slindz
The apartment complex wants to retroactively force tenants to like the complex
on Facebook. This is all the way shady.

It's times like this that I wish there was 'dislike' option to counteract bad
actors like this.

